# 1919 Hawthorne Catalog (Montgomery Ward)



## HowieBikeman (Jan 2, 2009)

Attached are 5 of the 32 pages in this Montgomery Ward's catalog. See an additional 7 pics from this catalog posted on www.HowieBiekMan.com in the category titled CATALOGS-ANTIQUE, DISTRIBUTORS & RETAILERS.
Cheers,
www.HowieBikeMan.com


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are amazing, and great scans as well.
Thanks for posting them.

Shane


----------



## locomotion (Apr 5, 2022)

Sold - moved to sales | Archive (sold)
					

moved to sales




					thecabe.com


----------

